# Wochenendkurs / Crashkurs Fischerprüfung Raum Koblenz



## Molder (25. August 2008)

Wo kann man im Raum Koblenz einen Wochenendkurs mit anschließender staatl. anerkannter Fischerprüfung machen??


----------



## maarfischer (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wochenendkurs / Crashkurs Fischerprüfung Raum Koblenz*

Fischerprüfungen im Raum Koblenz: 2 x jährlich, nächste Prüfung  05.12.2008. Kurs beim ASV Horchheim, Info Angelgeräte Bode.

maarfischer


----------

